# Optimum Pro Complex Protein Powder: How Good Is It?



## big boi 1906 (Mar 28, 2006)

I was trying to find out if anyone takes it and what kind of gains they might of had using it.


----------



## Flakko (Mar 28, 2006)

Taste wise, it's delicious! Quality wise, it's a great product coming from ON. The only issue I see it's the price.


----------



## Favre (Mar 28, 2006)

Yup, tastes great, mixes well, it's just too damn expensive. Almost twice as much as their 100% whey most places. No thanks.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 29, 2006)

ON Pro Complex is the only powder I've consistently used in the last five years.  Vanilla is my flavor of choice.  The price doesn't bother me, since a 4.4lb jug lasts me a month.


----------



## daver1 (Mar 31, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> ON Pro Complex is the only powder I've consistently used in the last five years.  Vanilla is my flavor of choice.  The price doesn't bother me, since a 4.4lb jug lasts me a month.



Yea, I get about a month out of a jug. Chocolate for me. Was using ON Whey Gold Standard for 6 months prior to that.

Here's a couple of links to their sites. http://www.optimumnutrition.com/index.html
http://www.pro-complex.com/
http://www.wheygoldstandard.com/


----------



## Fifedogg (Apr 11, 2006)

I love Pro-Complex.  I have been using it for over a year now.  It tastes great, and has Aminogen in it, so less gas and more protein absorption.  But do to the price I now use ON's 100% Whey Gold Standard lately.  Though they are nearly identical, Pro-Complex has more vitamins in it.    As far as protein goes I always use Optimum nutrition because it comes with all the BCAA's and Glutamine already and is what I consider to be a great Value


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 12, 2006)

GREAT stuff. taste is primo, but price is high. i recommend it if you can afford


----------



## icanrace (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree with all these dudes. Taste is good, great protein blend, but expensive. I use it as my whey protein and always will.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 12, 2006)

I have some chocolate on rocky road on the way. They better be good!


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 12, 2006)

Pirate! said:
			
		

> I have some chocolate on rocky road on the way. They better be good!


if it tastes anything like the ON 100% stuff then it will be! i can't get enough of the stuff, i'm hooked, sadly the majority of guys over here have just discovered unflavoured whey, you know, the crap they dump over here from new zeland and europe and sell for silly prices, "ohh but its cheaper and you can mix it with nesquick, whey is whey, blah blah" forget that! ON is the don of protein powders! and i highly recommend it - enough said


----------

